# Best Liver Protectant / Restoration Supplement?



## NbleSavage (May 9, 2012)

Recent blood work shows me that my AST & ALT (liver enzymes in the blood stream) are high. 

I'd been taking Liv52 but at a very low dose (1 tablet per day). I was considering increasing my dosage and sticking with Liv53 but would like to get some other opinions / some insight on other products that might be more effective. 

What's your "Go To" supplement for liver protection and restoration and why?

Cheers!

- Savage


----------



## NbleSavage (May 9, 2012)

Bump for input, yo.


----------



## DJ21 (May 10, 2012)

I take LiveLong Liver Support.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 10, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> I take LiveLong Liver Support.


 
Cheers, DJ21. Looks like a combo of NAC and milk thistle - both of which seem to be highly regarded for liver health. Good choice, IMO.


----------



## Pikiki (May 10, 2012)

I use liv 52 never had any issue with it, but I take 3 pils a day. You can bump your dose to see if works before buy something else, just my opinion.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 10, 2012)

4 liver52 ED 
600mg milk thistle
800mg NAC
400mg ALA



the liver support for PH's arent bad at all.  Myogenix makes a formula with 13-15 different things in it i really like.  CTD labs also makes a very good liver support formula too.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 10, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> 4 liver52 ED
> 600mg milk thistle
> 800mg NAC
> 400mg ALA



Nice looking stack!


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 11, 2012)

I was looking at mpresearch's liver support pills.

"PER PILL : CHOLINE BITARTATE 100MG+ A-L Acid 100mg + Vit E 40iu + NAC400mg + Vit B12 20mcg + Andrographi s Pani cul ate Ext 25mg + Pocrorrhi za ext 25mg + Milkthiste Blend 100mg"

So if you take 2 it's great plus it is 8 bucks per pack.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 11, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> I was looking at mpresearch's liver support pills.
> 
> "PER PILL : CHOLINE BITARTATE 100MG+ A-L Acid 100mg + Vit E 40iu + NAC400mg + Vit B12 20mcg + Andrographi s Pani cul ate Ext 25mg + Pocrorrhi za ext 25mg + Milkthiste Blend 100mg"
> 
> So if you take 2 it's great plus it is 8 bucks per pack.


 
Cheers, Brad!! Great find - I just ordered


----------



## gymrat827 (May 11, 2012)

man power also has a good liver formula for 7 bux....i use that stuff also...mainly milk thistle, NAC, ALA tho....


----------



## HH (May 11, 2012)

Lots of tap water does it for me.

With some liv 52, usually does the job.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 11, 2012)

I believe in my case it was the high doses of acetaminophen I'd been taking that caused my enzymes to spike. 

I'm off that entirely & now nursing my poor dear liver back to health with a combination of NAC, Liv52, ALA and love .


----------



## SHRUGS (May 13, 2012)

Liv 52 one capsule 2x a day is good. Also check into Synthergine. Very powerful stuff with good reviews. Liv 52 & Synthergine combo is tough to beat. Synthergine tastes like shit and if you cant handle the taste can be injected


----------



## NbleSavage (May 13, 2012)

Got Dayum, that Synthergine stuff is expensive! At their recommended dose (per pound / KG) I'd be looking at between 3 and 4 Ml daily. That bottle ($60 US) will only last me less than a month  Still, cheers for the suggestion! Their product does get good reviews.

I've doubled-down on NAC and Liv52 in the short-run & am waiting for my order from MPResearch for my rats (dayum rats and their liver protection needs...what's a meathead to do?...  )

No booze (which is easy for me as I rarely take a drink anyway) and no acetaminophen (again, just breaking a bad habit I'd gotten into) plus lots of water and I'm looking forward to my next bloods in a month.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 13, 2012)

Synthergine is powerful and claims to be the best liver aid out there. I would think if you take it with Liv 52 then no need for max dose of Synthergine. With Liv 52 along side a bottle of Synth could last you 2-3 months


----------



## Tilltheend (May 13, 2012)

I use Liv52, always have.


----------



## gfunky (May 18, 2012)

I use Powerlabs Liver Clean has a bunch of stuff in it nd kept my liver values good for a long PH run and by long we are talking 8 weeks of 3 compounds and another 4 weeks of 2 others and 1 week after stopping I was elevated but not bad for that long on PH.  SD was one of the compounds too.


----------



## Georgia (May 18, 2012)

I'm just curious. Is there any blood tests that would confirm that these liver supps actually work? I am a skeptic, always, and reading articles is telling me there is not enough research done to confirm that liver supps actually protect very much or if at all.

Don't want you guys spending your hard earned money on stuff that isn't a sure thing. BUT, even if it didn't help much...if I was running heavy compounds I would want that peace of mine of 'at least I'm trying to keep my liver healthy'. 

Keep calm & carry on.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 18, 2012)

Georgia said:


> I'm just curious. Is there any blood tests that would confirm that these liver supps actually work? I am a skeptic, always, and reading articles is telling me there is not enough research done to confirm that liver supps actually protect very much or if at all.
> 
> Don't want you guys spending your hard earned money on stuff that isn't a sure thing. BUT, even if it didn't help much...if I was running heavy compounds I would want that peace of mine of 'at least I'm trying to keep my liver healthy'.
> 
> Keep calm & carry on.




nope...i see your point but they are all anti oxidants and they are cheap....why not


----------



## gfunky (May 19, 2012)

Georgia said:


> I'm just curious. Is there any blood tests that would confirm that these liver supps actually work? I am a skeptic, always, and reading articles is telling me there is not enough research done to confirm that liver supps actually protect very much or if at all.
> 
> Don't want you guys spending your hard earned money on stuff that isn't a sure thing. BUT, even if it didn't help much...if I was running heavy compounds I would want that peace of mine of 'at least I'm trying to keep my liver healthy'.
> 
> Keep calm & carry on.


 
Well i did labs a week after stopping and the labs i was just barely over and other peoples labs after taking sd not even half the time i did were close to or over 100.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 19, 2012)

CFM has blood test results of before and after with Liv52 use. He has had good results with bloods for proof. Hopefully he will chime in and give his useful details.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 17, 2012)

I was reading about the bioavailability of silymarin (milk thistle) and found that it takes a shitload to reach an effective dose (that's been used in studies). 

Give me some time and I'll round up the efficacy study along with the bioavailability info.


----------



## beasto (Jun 17, 2012)

I always like to combo Synthergine with Liv 52...and just mix the Synthergine with pineapple juice and take it down like a shot. Works good when I'm on Drol or D bol bro!


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 17, 2012)

I agree 100%! Liv 52 & Synthergine combo can't be beat. A little pricey but wow what a great combo. I will run daily Liv 52 all the time and throw in some Synthergine if any orals are in the cycle.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 18, 2012)

I use Reaction Nutrition Clean

3 capsules daily

Here's what they claim is it:

Internal purge complex 1050mg
Dandelion Root 4:1, Chai Hu, Bupleurm Root, Turmeric root, ginger root (5% ginger rots), Bursick root, Chlorella

Liver complex 300mg
Milk thistle (80% Siltmarin), Artichoke extract, Fennell seed powder, parsley leaf powder, rhubarb root powder

Digestive track support 450mg
Cascara sagrada powder, senna seed, aloe leaf 4:1, marshmallow root powder, peppermint PE 4:1

Antioxidant factors 450mg
Vitamin C (ascorbic acid) 75mg
Resveratol 75mg
NAC 50mg
Grape seed extract 50mg

Carcinogen Deterrent Prostate support 246mg
Red clover root 75mg
Saw palmetto 150mg
Selenium 200mcg
Daizden 20mg

This is pretty much a kitchen sink brew. I don't know if it really works. IMO, it's going to be hard to tell, even with blood work monitoring liver values IMO it would be a night mare trying to run a controled test...for any period of time. 
With that said, none of these guys (supplement manufactures/resalers) have to back up thier lables or submit for third party testing/verification so it may all be colored saw dust. IDK. Sure feels good


----------



## username1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Georgia said:


> I'm just curious. Is there any blood tests that would confirm that these liver supps actually work? I am a skeptic, always, and reading articles is telling me there is not enough research done to confirm that liver supps actually protect very much or if at all.



this has been my issue since i don't think anything i've been taking has been effective in keeping my enzyme levels down. i was quite elevated on just var and test at 500 mg wk. i was searching and came across Synthergine which has been mentioned here, and the owner or whoever the rep is for that Synthergine, they seem to encourage people to submit before/after bloods for free product.

of course everybody reacts differently but, so far this is the only product i've seen that encourages bloods, and like mentioned here there are only positive reviews everywhere. i'm pretty sure i'm going to try it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck, UN1! Would def be interested in your sharing test results!


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 24, 2013)

I was also interested in learning more about Synthergine...is it injectable or drinkable?  Have seen lots of info saying one or the other only or both but no clear answer....anyone?


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes Synthergine can be used either way. Drink or inject. Your choice. I mix mine with some juice and wash it down. !SHRUGS!


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 24, 2013)

yeah i dont think id want to pin that...


----------



## PFM (Jan 24, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> I believe in my case it was the high doses of acetaminophen I'd been taking that caused my enzymes to spike.
> 
> I'm off that entirely & now nursing my poor dear liver back to health with a combination of NAC, Liv52, ALA and love .



Yep, any of those OTC "aspirins" will jack you up.


----------



## username1 (Jan 24, 2013)

PFM said:


> Yep, any of those OTC "aspirins" will jack you up.



even those low dose 81mg baby asprins?


----------



## username1 (Jan 24, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> Yes Synthergine can be used either way. Drink or inject. Your choice. I mix mine with some juice and wash it down. !SHRUGS!



sorry if it was mentioned earlier, it sounds like you use it right? have you had bloods done?


----------



## username1 (Jan 24, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Good luck, UN1! Would def be interested in your sharing test results!



Yes, for sure I'll share my results. On my last blast which was 50mg var ED for 8 weeks and test 500mg/wk my liver enzymes were up to 80's for AST/ALT. I was taking UDCA 2 caps 2 times a week. I was taking Liv 52 daily and liver juice and my enzymes were that elevated. I was taking 81mg baby asprin, I thought it was good for BP and heart health. I don't know if that had anything to do with it, so I'm trying to find out if that's enough to jack me up on orals.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 25, 2013)

username1 said:


> sorry if it was mentioned earlier, it sounds like you use it right? have you had bloods done?



Yes had bloods drawn 4 months after my ALT and AST levels were 71 & 68. Zero alcohol and Liv-52 with a little bit of synthergine takin orally and recent bloods at 20 & 21. !SHRUGS!


----------



## username1 (Jan 25, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> Yes had bloods drawn 4 months after my ALT and AST levels were 71 & 68. Zero alcohol and Liv-52 with a little bit of synthergine takin orally and recent bloods at 20 & 21. !SHRUGS!



awesome! can't wait to try this stuff


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 25, 2013)

Where are you guys finding / in which product are you taking the synthergine?


----------



## username1 (Jan 25, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Where are you guys finding / in which product are you taking the synthergine?



I didn't understand, were you asking where to buy it? 
http://www.synthetek.com/products/synthergine-liver-protectant/


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 25, 2013)

username1 said:


> I didn't understand, were you asking where to buy it?
> http://www.synthetek.com/products/synthergine-liver-protectant/



Thanks Mate!


----------



## Rage Strength (Jan 26, 2013)

Liver supports are bullshit. People overhype liver toxicity...


----------



## username1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Rage Strength said:


> Liver supports are bullshit. People overhype liver toxicity...



well the reason in particular this one synthergine that caught my attention was because it's the only one out there that people are able to post bloods as proof that it's lowering their liver enzymes. when i was on 500/mg test and on anavar 50mg a day by AST/ALT was in the 80's and var is supposed to be mild. no idea what would happen to me on dbol lol i'm just going to take a chance and see what happens with this, if people are posting their bloods then it should be legit, then again everything works differently from person to person.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 15, 2013)

Aegis from Antaeus Labs. Best liver protection out there IMO.

Also they put out Talos, a cycle support, that I am really enjoying as well.


----------

